# Would you rather...



## Polaris (Apr 3, 2018)

Be imprisoned for a crime that you didn't commit for ten years or be homeless for ten years?
Explain the reasoning behind your response.


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 3, 2018)

How come you never answer any of these questions yourself?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Ashi (Apr 3, 2018)

This is a CB thread 

But yeah anyway I’d go with homeless


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 3, 2018)

Can't say i would want any of them. I cant be homeless cause i like to shower and eat. Being in prison for something i didnt do would be worse. I would have shitty food and then i would have people watching me shower. Both are bad to me imo but i guess if i had to chose i would pick homeless.


----------



## Virus (Apr 3, 2018)

Polaris said:


> Be imprisoned for a crime that you didn't commit for ten years or be homeless for ten years?
> Explain the reasoning behind your response.


Be homeless for ten year. At least I've been somewhat the cause of it and can thus cope accordingly. Being imprisoned although I didn't commit any crime is far worse.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 3, 2018)

Homeless for ten years.
Prison is the hell itself. You wouldn't survive for ten years there if you are a weakling. I'd prefer to be a homeless because you're still free while in prison, you are nothing.


----------



## Shrike (Apr 3, 2018)

Polaris' social tests continue.

Homeless.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Apr 3, 2018)

Moved to the CB


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 3, 2018)

Prison.

All my basic needs are covered - Shelter. Food. Water.

And I’m fascinated by the sociological aspect of such facilities.


----------



## Nataly (Apr 3, 2018)

I wouldn't enjoy being homeless for ten years, but I would feel free


----------



## Polaris (Apr 3, 2018)

Avalon said:


> How come you never answer any of these questions yourself?



I used to respond to my own threads and still do occasionally, actually. I just don’t have the energy for it nowadays. Which doesn’t really matter, considering I mainly create the majority of my threads for the purpose of finding out what other people have got to say in order read the reasoning behind their responses, to compare people’s answers and to see what ends up being the most popular answer. It’s like an unofficial social experiment, sort of.



Ashi said:


> This is a CB thread
> 
> But yeah anyway I’d go with homeless



I posted it in the KCC because I want serious replies to this question.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Karma (Apr 4, 2018)

Depends on a few factors.

If im homeless do I still have the option to mooch off of someone?

What country am I being jailed in and is it light, medium or heavy?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 4, 2018)

I would take prison. Surviving homelessness could be harder then you think. Besides with being in prison for a crime I did not commit I can then turn around a sue the state. I am going off what country I live in obviously.


----------



## Monna (Apr 4, 2018)

"Homeless" would also include living out of a van or RV. Doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 4, 2018)

Prison.
Why?
Because I'd get free health care, free iPad/tablet, free meals, free lodging, free schooling, a job, free mental health services if I needed.
I've seen these female offenders, they're all out of shape so I'm confident in my abilities to take one down... plus I've had training to take one down 

Being homeless is exponentially more dangerous and I'd get nothing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polaris (Apr 4, 2018)

I’ve watched documentaries about homeless people who state that they’d rather be in prison, which is understandable, because not having your basic needs fulfilled is horrible and terrifying to any human being.​
It’s easy for people who’ve never experienced starvation for days and who’ve always had a roof over their heads, to pick the homeless alternative. A human being whose basic needs have always been fulfilled, is more concerned about obtaining their freedom, than worrying about their basic needs being met.

Having to beg for food is probably humiliating as hell and you’d presumably be starving most of the time anyway, since the average human being is selfish and won’t readily share their supplies with others. You might get a severe case of frostbite if you sleep outside during nighttime when it’s winter or get really sick eventually, but not be able to visit a hospital since you wouldn’t be able to afford the hospital bills. Oh, and there's always the risk of getting assaulted, since some people think that hobos don't have any rights and prey on them for being in such a vulnerable state.

If I got to spend those ten years in either solitary confinement  (in order to not have to deal with violent cellmates) or in a Scandinavian prison (because a Scandinavian prison is like a hotel compared to prisons in the U.S., South America or Asia) I’d  choose the prison option.

I could write a book where I’d state my innocence after I was released from prison and perhaps get a compensation if I was able to convince the authorities that I’d been imprisoned for a crime that I didn’t commit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Subarashii (Apr 4, 2018)

Polaris said:


> I’ve watched documentaries about homeless peope who state that they’d rather be in prison, which is understandable, because not having your basic needs fulfilled is horrible and terrifying to any human being.​
> It’s easy for people who’ve never experienced starvation for days and who’ve always had a roof over their heads, to pick the homeless alternative. A human being whose basic needs have always been fulfilled, is more concerned about obtaining their freedom, than worrying about their basic needs being met.
> 
> Having to beg for food is probably humiliating as hell and you’d presumably be starving most of the time anyway, since the average human being is selfish and won’t readily share their supplies with others. You might get a severe case of frostbite if you sleep outside during nighttime when it’s winter or get really sick eventually, but not be able to visit a hospital since you wouldn’t be able to afford the hospital bills. Oh, and there's always the risk of getting assaulted, since some people think that hobos don't have any rights and prey on them for being in such a vulnerable state.
> ...


I've definitely heard of homeless people throwing "fake" punches at cops to get them arrested so they have a place for at least a night.
The only place I'd wana be homeless in is a small tropical island


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2018)

Polaris said:


> I’ve watched documentaries about homeless people who state that they’d rather be in prison, which is understandable, because not having your basic needs fulfilled is horrible and terrifying to any human being.​
> It’s easy for people who’ve never experienced starvation for days and who’ve always had a roof over their heads, to pick the homeless alternative. A human being whose basic needs have always been fulfilled, is more concerned about obtaining their freedom, than worrying about their basic needs being met.
> 
> Having to beg for food is probably humiliating as hell and you’d presumably be starving most of the time anyway, since the average human being is selfish and won’t readily share their supplies with others. You might get a severe case of frostbite if you sleep outside during nighttime when it’s winter or get really sick eventually, but not be able to visit a hospital since you wouldn’t be able to afford the hospital bills. Oh, and there's always the risk of getting assaulted, since some people think that hobos don't have any rights and prey on them for being in such a vulnerable state.
> ...





Subarashii said:


> I've definitely heard of homeless people throwing "fake" punches at cops to get them arrested so they have a place for at least a night.
> The only place I'd wana be homeless in is a small tropical island



gotta remember in the end this is an anime forum so most of these ppl are kids who don’t have the wisdom of the experiences of life 

i would say if anyone here has been homeless it was probably for a few days while they crashed at a friends place until they made up with their parents 

WORST case scenario someone living out of their car for a few months


----------



## Fëanáro (Apr 6, 2018)

In prison, I think, though it'd be awful, because at least they'd have to provide me with food, shelter, and the medication I need in order to survive. (When you have a chronic illness you gotta factor that one in.)


----------



## Sassy (Apr 6, 2018)

Being homeless for ten years, rather be free then locked up for something I didn't commit.


----------



## White Wolf (Apr 6, 2018)

The food alone on a regular basis makes prison hella tempting.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 7, 2018)

I'd be homeless.

Nothing would make me more fucking pissed than being wrongly imprisoned. Sometimes I wake up in a cold sweat, thinking that one day I might be wrongly imprisoned.

Ending up homeless is usually do to a number of reasons within your control. But being wrongly imprisoned, isn't. Even after I was released, I'd still be pissed. I'd be pissed off for the rest of my life.


Also, I'd rather be sitting on the sidewalk getting a the perfect angle at women with skirts/tight clothes walking by, than have to look at and live with, dudes all day er' day.


----------



## mali (Apr 7, 2018)

prison. i dont think ill ever have it in me to beg a stranger for money. granted, ten years of wrongful imprisonment will most likely come with an array of cool new mental health problems; at least i wont completely loathe the rest of humanity.


----------



## Katou (Apr 7, 2018)

being locked up seems better.. 

well u don't have to worry about shelter and food 
chances of getting killed is pretty much the same as being homeless anyway


----------



## John Wick (Apr 7, 2018)

imprisoned


----------



## Gunners (Apr 9, 2018)

Would I get exonerated after the sentence. If so, 10 years in prison. It wouldn't be ideal but I'd use it as an opportunity to network, read and get qualifications.

My issue would be the ability yo rebuild after the 10 years. You need to do something alarming to get 10 years in prison which would hold you back in life unless your name was cleared. In that was the outcome, I would rather be homeless for 10 years.


----------



## CrazyAries (Apr 15, 2018)

I would rather be homeless for 10 years. It depends on where I'd be living, but there would be options for shelter and food. And if I was a working homeless person (which is a thing), I'd have money to possible stay in motels and/or hotels until I saved up enough to move into a house.

In the United States, having a prison record is incredibly restrictive. I would lose 10 years of my life in one and more besides because fewer businesses would want to hire me (at least until I was able to clear my name). 

By being homeless instead, I could still have the ability to work and build my resume while saving up.


----------



## 青月光 (Apr 15, 2018)

Well, it depends on which prison you end up.

I saw people commiting small felonies to go to prison, just because in there you have a bed, food and you can take a bath. If you're homeless you don't even have any basic needs satisfied. That was the reasoning those people gave to commit a felony.


----------



## mcpon14 (Apr 21, 2018)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Well, it depends on which prison you end up.
> 
> I saw people commiting small felonies to go to prison, just because in there you have a bed, food and you can take a bath. If you're homeless you don't even have any basic needs satisfied. That was the reasoning those people gave to commit a felony.


Homeless shelters provide bathrooms, showers, shelter for overnight sleep and meals.


----------



## Phenomenon (Aug 31, 2018)

Homeless with the possibility of a miracle potentially waiting to happen, Yeah definitely not choosing prison.


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 4, 2018)

MAD said:


> Prison.
> 
> All my basic needs are covered - Shelter. Food. Water.
> 
> And I’m fascinated by the sociological aspect of such facilities.


yup pretty much this for the same reasons.

it would be fascinating to meet and observe the people there. and i prefer having people to talk to and conflict with lol. being homeless sounds depressing af


----------



## nobody (Sep 5, 2018)

I think i would go with the homeless route I'm too scared to get raped in prison.


----------



## Kiseki (Sep 7, 2018)

Homeless. It looks worse on your record if you'd went to jail. Guilty or not.


----------

